# First goat ever in labor!?!



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

I saw her on my remote camera lying on her side, back legs stretched out. I came out to check her and found this. I got her into the kidding stall and she's now pacing and licking her lips. Watching for contractions, but nothing obvious yet is this just he mucus plus, or is this the "amber goo" that means we're close?
Edited to add: I can get my fingers around the base of her tail. She keeps squatting like she is peeing, but I don't see pee - contraction??


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think sunken sides? She's definitely been bagging up for a few weeks.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

She’s definitely contracting now! Lip curling, leg straightening, vulva bulging.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Little Otis was born at 4am! He had both hooves backward, so progress stopped once his face was out. I had to go in to slip out each hoof, then he came out smoothly. Nerve-wracking first delivery, but mom and baby look great! I "bounced" but I didn't feel anything more, so I think she's done. Waiting on afterbirth. She's already got him cleaned up (though she's STILL cleaning!)














and he's nursed several times.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's adorable! Good for you helping him out. Happy first baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job getting him out! Congratulations on your first born. He's a keeper


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! He is very cute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations. The more the baby nurses, the more her uterus will contract, getting the afterbirth out. Now, she might drop it when you are not there and eat it. Some do, it won't hurt her. She will bleed somewhat for a few days to a week or so then stop and maybe bleed some more. Some bleed for what seems like a month!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations. The more the baby nurses, the more her uterus will contract, getting the afterbirth out. Now, she might drop it when you are not there and eat it. Some do, it won't hurt her. She will bleed somewhat for a few days to a week or so then stop and maybe bleed some more. Some bleed for what seems like a month!


She dropped it after an hour or so, and I got to see it, so I know what to expect! Otis continues to nurse well. Now I have a second doe in labor!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Good job on the assist! Congrats!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

This is AFTER the second doe gave birth. Second baby coming or afterbirth? I didn’t see this with the first!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> This is AFTER the second doe gave birth. Second baby coming or afterbirth? I didn't see this with the first!


 The picture is a bit blurry...
Ok, That's normal It's ok. My doe last year had one kid then the bubbles then two more kids so it's possible she's got another in there. Oh, NO, it's not afterbirth the placenta is fleshy.. this is just amniotic waters.. Congrats on your newest...keep us updated!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Yep, thats normal. It's usually attached to the placenta. It helps it to come out.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

She passed the bag along with a bunch of knobby tissue. She seems much happier now! 
Wow - 2 deliveries in 6 hours. Baptism by fire! What a great morning. Thanks to everyone here for the support, encouragement, and wisdom!! Woohoo!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Curious: does she look polled? I had a polled “wether” in with my girls (yeah...failed but dizzy on one side). He was polled, my buck was not and none of my does are. The other baby absolutely has little palpable horn buds.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Curious: does she look polled? I had a polled "wether" in with my girls (yeah...failed but dizzy on one side). He was polled, my buck was not and none of my does are. The other baby absolutely has little palpable horn buds.


I'm not seeing horn swirls so, it's quite possible she's polled. So your wether's still able to reproduce? or have you remedied that? Congrats on the doeling ! she's adorable! Bucks always seem to have more developed buds at birth than does in my opinion though...


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'm not seeing horn swirls so, it's quite possible she's polled. So your wether's still able to reproduce? or have you remedied that? Congrats on the doeling ! she's adorable! Bucks always seem to have more developed buds at birth than does in my opinion though...


Good point about buck vs doe. I'll keep an eye on them both, of course!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those nobby things (cotyledons) are how the placenta is attached to the uterine wall. (Kind of like Velcro) that's why you cannot just yank the placenta out. The uterine wall would tear where those buttons are attached. The contractions make those release. The cotyledons transfer fetal blood and exchange oxygen and nutrients to the fetus.
(And that's the biology lesson for today!). 

Congratulations on your babies! :goodjob:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> Those nobby things (cotyledons) are how the placenta is attached to the uterine wall. (Kind of like Velcro) that's why you can just yank the placenta out. The uterine wall would tear where those buttons are attached. The contractions make those release. The cotyledons transfer fetal blood and exchange oxygen and nutrients to the fetus.
> (And that's the biology lesson for today!).
> 
> Congratulations on your babies! :goodjob:


Can't yank. . I KNOW you meant that just makin sure newbies see the not part in it. :bighug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats! Make sure to dip the cords up to the belly in iodine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh..welcome to the wacky wonderful rollar coaster goat ride of labor & delivery! :imok::lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat:
Its a wonderful education.! You did great. Hang in their. The kids are beautiful! Congrats!!!:wow:


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Those nobby things (cotyledons) are how the placenta is attached to the uterine wall. (Kind of like Velcro) that's why you can just yank the placenta out. The uterine wall would tear where those buttons are attached. The contractions make those release. The cotyledons transfer fetal blood and exchange oxygen and nutrients to the fetus.
> (And that's the biology lesson for today!).
> 
> Congratulations on your babies! :goodjob:


Thanks!! I love to learn as much as I can (and I'm a biology nut at heart!)

I'm now sitting with my THIRD DOE IN LABOR!!!! Is this part of the doe code, too???


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Happy kidding AGAIN


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...its like group therapy..or competition in if you can do it...so can I. Lol:buttheads:
Enjoy your Doe kidding lessons! :goodjob:
Besides...look at all the beautiful babies! :bighug:


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

TWINS! Quite exciting delivery. Mama seemed to be progressing, started pushing, then just stalled. Empty bag bulging with each push. After no progression, I examined her - all I felt was knobby bony things...like pelvis.. (embarrassed). First baby was breech. Mama was tough and I was able to massage the opening and she pushed her out! (I helped pull a bit at the end). Baby perked up quickly with a vigorous rubdown. Second baby presented face first, no legs. (Second baby that way today!). He also did great after a thorough drying. Both stood and latched on quickly. Mama did great cleaning them. Both had some meconium staining but no sign of respiratory distress. 

So, three does gave birth to 4 kids (2 boys 2 girls) in 16 hours today! No doe did exactly what the others did...lots of learning, lots of excitement, not lots of adorable baby time! (And some prayer that my last two does give me tonight off....). 

I’m officially exhausted and going to bed...with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We are going to need lots of pictures!
Great job getting babies out! And congratulations on 4 healthy babies so far! 
Yeah if they know your tired they will kid tonight.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congratulations! Get some rest so you can do it again! Ohhhh...and get some pictures for us...please & thankyou!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow you have been super busy for your first kidding season! Congrats! And so awesome how alert you were to the does needing help getting those little ones out! Kudos to you! It is definitely nerve wrecking to know when to go in or if they are just being dramatic and taking their time or if there is a real issue. 
We have 5 due on Friday and I am praying they space themselves out. Reading your post makes me tired lol.

Edited to add: 1 due on Tuesday and 5 due on Friday lol


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I have another set of twins! Another boy/girl, so I have 4 of each in just under 24 hrs! This mom needed no help - I barely made it to her to catch the first one and then she shot the second one out when I turned to grab a towel She's passing afterbirth now. The buy is nursing well. The doe does a good "udder-thump" but hasn't figured out matching yet.

once I got there kids dried off I saw my doe with breech/twins has a prolapse. I was able to gently reduce it. Monitoring to see if it stays out.

Dang, I'm glad I read obsessively ahead of time! Thank goodness for all of you at TGS!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, talk about trial by fire, you got a bit of everything... but did GREAT! Eight new goats in one day that's what I call goat math at its finest!
After you've rested I can't wait to see pictures of everyone all clean and bouncing around.
CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures, really nice kidds! So glad you were able to help them out! :goodjob:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob: Way to go~!

Wow, the does decided to kid all at once and keep you very busy.

Glad all went well.

Cute kiddo's.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Please put your babies on the 2020 Kidding Tally. Its fun & easy! Then add to keep the Tally going! Thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dang! I think you should be gettin the super duper goat midwife award this kiddin! You and your does did beautifully!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good catch on my can vs cannot regarding the cotyledons! Thank you. I went in and repaired my error! You CANNOT pull the placenta out! 

Very cute babies!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Wow! That's a lot for a first day of goat kiddings! You're officially an experienced goat midwife! Congratulations on all the healthy adorable kids and does! Nice work!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow, you sure are busy! Congrats on all the kids! They are adorable. You've done a great job for your first kiddings, and have surely got some good experience now!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Mar 5, 2017)

My fifth doe delivered: babies Vera and Henry are doing well. Vera popped right out, but Henry had both legs back. I was able to get one leg up and out, but the second was ticked too far behind him. With my help, mama was able to push him out. He's walking well now, and he and his sister are fighting for feeding position!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

